# مجرد إقتراح بإنش



## محمد حمزه (7 مايو 2006)

*مجرد إقتراح بإنشاء منتدى خاص لهندسة المن&#1575*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..............
ما رأيكم أحبائي المهندسين في هذا الإقتراح ؟
أرجو التصويت لإقناع المشرفين بذلك أو إقناعي بعدم أهمية ذلك

شكرا لإهتمامكم.........


----------



## yasser alieldin (7 مايو 2006)

يا اخى مهندس الفلزات اؤيدك بشده بشده بشده000000
انا مهندس ميكا ترونكس واعشق مجالى ولكن قسم البترول من اهم
التطبيقات الهندسيه الهامه والذى نعمل نحن مهندسو ميكا من خلالها 
على ادخال تقنيات قسمنا الكبير من
تحكم- 00000000robots Machine
وغيرها من فروع قسمنا الخمسه 
فنحن بلاد الذهب الاسود والاقدر باذن الله على اعمال ما اعطانا الله من 
علم فى استثمار مواردنا
Yarn


----------



## محمد حمزه (9 مايو 2006)

شكرا أخ ياسر لإهتمامك
أرجو المزيد من المشاركات


----------



## محمد حمزه (10 مايو 2006)

الأخوة الكرام أرجو المشاركة ولو بالتصويت فقط
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد حمزه (15 مايو 2006)

مفيش حد عايز القسم ده ولا إيه


----------



## مهاجر (15 مايو 2006)

*مشاركة*

السلام عليكم
إسمح لي أن اشارككم هذا النقاش.....:81: 

أخي دعني أوضح لك أنه ليس التصويت فقط هو المهم، المشاركات أيضاً تلعب دور في إقناع إدارة الملتقى بإفتتاح القسم.

أذن فلنقل أولاً:
- التركيز على ملتقى قريب منكم لعرض بعض المشاركات الخاصة بهذا التخصص.
- البدأ في مشاركات تعريفية بالقسم الجديد.
- التركيز على مشاركات تخصصية في هندسة البترول والفلزات
- عمل موضوع أرشفة لجمع روابط المواضيع الخاصة بقسم البترول والفلزات

وبهذا يمكن أن نقنع الإدارة بفتح القسم

أتمنى لكم التوفيق
أخوكم
أبو محمد


----------



## ahm.2006 (15 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اعزائي المهندسين : نظراً لتوسع دوائر المعرفة والعلم والانفجار المعرفي الهائل (و خاصة في الهندسة) فسيكون من الأفضل لو يتم تخصيص قسم لكثير من المجالات وليس فقط البترول و الفلزات
ولكن أنا أؤيد الأخ المهندس مهاجر في ما قاله........ 
فعلينا أولاً أن نوفر موضوعات في هذا المجال ، والأهم أن يكون لدينا عدد لا بأس به من المهندسين المشاركين بمواضيعهم........
وأنا سأكون من المساهمين بإذن الله تعالى..:2:


----------



## محمد حمزه (16 مايو 2006)

شكرا لإهتمامكم أخواني ..........
ولكن هل قسم هندسة المناجم والبترول والفلزات غامض للسادة المهندسين إلى حد أننا يجب أن نعرف به؟
على فكرة في مهندسين فلزات كتير أعضاء في الملتقى أو زوار وكذلك مهندسي بترول ومناجم.

والموضوعات موجودة بس للأسف ليست في مكانها الصحيح فهناك مثلا موضوعات متداوله في منتدى الهندسة الميكانيكية وهي في صميم مجال هندسة الفلزات "المعادن".

الموضوع مش بالصعوبة دي.
المهم ينشأ المنتدى زيه زي أي قسم في الملتقى الهندسي و صدقوني المواضيع ستأتي تباعا.


----------



## محمد حمزه (18 مايو 2006)

هل من مزيد؟


----------



## محمد حمزه (19 مايو 2006)

إستمروا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد حمزه (20 مايو 2006)

:81: يبدو أن المشرفين لم يقتنعوا بعد :69: 

ومازال التصويت مستمرا.................


----------



## محمد حمزه (24 مايو 2006)

أحبائي الموضوع في غاية الخطورة
أرجو الإستمرار..............


----------



## Eng.Amr (24 مايو 2006)

أضم صوتى إلى صوتك مليووووون مرة 
أنا تخصص ميكاترونيكس ولحبى الشديد لهذا القسم أؤكد على أهمية الإهتمام بقسم البترول والفلترة لأنه هام جدا فى وطننا العربى
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد حمزه (25 مايو 2006)

لماذا لم تصوت أخ عمرو 

التصويت في أعلى الصفحة ...........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

شكرا أخي الحبيب عمرو لإهتمامك


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (27 مايو 2006)

وانا معكم و اؤيد بشده انشاء منتدى خاص بهذا القسم الهام من فروع الهندسه اذ على الرغم من اهميته الا انه لا يلقى اى اهتمام


----------



## مهاجر (28 مايو 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وما زلت أقول لكم، أنه ليس التصويت فقط هو المهم، المشاركات أيضاً تلعب دور في إقناع إدارة الملتقى بإفتتاح القسم.

أذن فيا مهندس الفلزات عليك عمل الأتي لإقناع إدارة الملتقى:

- التركيز على ملتقى قريب منكم لعرض بعض المشاركات الخاصة بهذا التخصص.
- البدأ في مشاركات تعريفية بالقسم الجديد.
- التركيز على مشاركات تخصصية في هندسة البترول والفلزات
- عمل موضوع أرشفة لجمع روابط المواضيع الخاصة بقسم البترول والفلزات من الملتقى

وبهذا يمكن أن تقنع الإدارة بفتح القسم

أتمنى لكم التوفيق
أخوكم
أبو محمد*


----------



## محمد حمزه (28 مايو 2006)

شكرا أبو محمد (مهاجر) على آرائك الجيدة ..... ولكن عايزين مكان يلم الشمل ....... ولا أرى هذا المكان إلا منتدى خاص بنا في الملتقى الهندسي ....
ولكن دعني أسألك سؤالا : كيف بدأت الأقسام الأخرى في الملتقى الهندسي؟ هل بدأت بنفس الأفكار التي طرحتها؟

لا أعتقد .... أكيد حتى لو بدأت بمشاركات تعريفية بالقسم كان ذلك داخل المنتدى الخاص بكل قسم ... وخلينا واقعيين .......... لما واحد يدخل ملتقى المهندسين العرب ويجد أمامه في الملتقى الهندسي ..... قسم هندسة المناجم والبترول والفلزات .... فلوهذا المجال يخصه أو يهمه أكيد هيدخل ويشارك وبهذه الطريقة يتسع نطاق المشاركة في القسم ....... أما بهذه الطريقة المشتته فلن نفلح في إقناعكم .

أما أن نبحث عن مجال قريب منا لنشارك فيه .... فدعني أنقل لك إحساسي وشعوري تجاه هذه الفكرة : أشعر كأنه لا أهمية لنا كمهندسين متخصصين في هذا المجال حتى أنه لما لم نجد لنا منتدى خاص ذهبنا نبحث عن بديل لنتحدث تحت إسمه في مواضيعنا ... وهذا يثبت عدم الإهتمام الفعلي بهذا القسم من قبل المجتمع الهندسي . 

شكرا ....... وإلى لقاء


----------



## محمد حمزه (2 يونيو 2006)

هل يوجد في الملتقى مهندسين في هذا المجال؟

أين أنتم؟ !!!!!!!!!


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (2 يونيو 2006)

اخوانى مهندسى البترول والفلزات والمناجم فلنبدأ ب
عرض بعض المشاركات الخاصة بهذا التخصص
عمل مشاركات تعريفية بالقسم الجديد
عمل موضوع أرشفة لجمع روابط المواضيع الخاصة بقسم البترول والفلزات من الملتقى
وليكن فى هذا الموضوع

*ولكن نطالب بتثبيت هذا الموضوع*


----------



## مهاجر (2 يونيو 2006)

*أهلاً بكم جميعاً*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخ مهندس الفلزات والأخ هانى شرف الدين
نحن نقول لكم أبدأوا بقسم ليس لتشاركوه القسم ولكن لتجميع فيه المشاركات المشتتة كما ذكرت من هنا وهناك. وأهلاً بكم في أي قسم هندسي أتفضلوا وأبدأوا بموضوع واحد وأنا مستعد أن أثبته لكم ومن ثم أضيفوا مشاركاتكم بوضع الروابط تباعاً.

الأخ مهندس الفلزات: 
أما ذكرك كيف بدأت أقسام الملتقى ... الأقسام لم تبدأ كما تراها الأن بل كانت أقسام رئيسية فقط ومن ثم تعددت المشاركات فيها فأنفصلت منها كل الأقسام التي تراها الأن.

ولنأخذ قسم التحكم الرقمي بإستخدام الحاسب (CNC) كمثال.... لقد بدأ من قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية وأجتهد مشرف القسم الحالي الأخ محمد إسماعيل في تجميع روابط كل المواضيع التي تهتم بالتحكم الرقمي بإستخدام الحاسب (CNC) في موضوع واحد بإسم {ارشيف التحكم الرقمى بأستخدام الحاسب (cnc) من الألف للياء} ومن ثم اضاف إضافات في مواضيع أخرى *شجعت إدارة الملتقى في إفتتاح القسم*. 

يعجبني فيك صبرك ولكني كما قلت لك من قبل إن هذه الطريقة لن تفيد وأنت لك ما تريد. 

لك مني كل الإحترام وأهلاً بكم جميعاً



مهندس فلزات قال:


> شكرا أبو محمد (مهاجر) على آرائك الجيدة ..... ولكن عايزين مكان يلم الشمل ....... ولا أرى هذا المكان إلا منتدى خاص بنا في الملتقى الهندسي ....
> ولكن دعني أسألك سؤالا : كيف بدأت الأقسام الأخرى في الملتقى الهندسي؟ هل بدأت بنفس الأفكار التي طرحتها؟
> 
> لا أعتقد .... أكيد حتى لو بدأت بمشاركات تعريفية بالقسم كان ذلك داخل المنتدى الخاص بكل قسم ... وخلينا واقعيين .......... لما واحد يدخل ملتقى المهندسين العرب ويجد أمامه في الملتقى الهندسي ..... قسم هندسة المناجم والبترول والفلزات .... فلوهذا المجال يخصه أو يهمه أكيد هيدخل ويشارك وبهذه الطريقة يتسع نطاق المشاركة في القسم ....... أما بهذه الطريقة المشتته فلن نفلح في إقناعكم .
> ...


----------



## محمد حمزه (2 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لك يا أخ أبو محمد ( مهاجر ) على إهتمامك بالموضوع .... ولكن لاتنسى وعدك بتثبيت الموضوع الذي سنبدأ من خلاله ..... ودعني أسميه هندسة المناجم والبترول والفلزات .... و لكن أين سأضعه؟ هل يمكن أن أضعه في الملتقى العام مبدئيا؟ ..... دعنا نتعاون في الخير ...... ولكن لا تنسى أن هذا القسم هو قسم رئيسي في الهندسة ونريد أن نضعه فيما بعد في الملتقى الهندسي بجوار الأقسام الأخرى مثل الهندسة الميكانيكية والكيميائية والمدنية والكهربائية .... إلخ

أرجو الإجابه على سؤالي : أين أضع الموضوع لتثبته يا أخ مهاجر؟؟؟

(( تعاونوا معنا يا مهندسوا البترول والفلزات والمناجم في إيجاد المواضيع المختلفة تحت هذا الموضوع)) ...

أرجوا الإستمرار يا أخ هاني شرف الدين ........ وشكرا

في إنتظار ردك يا مهاجر .....


----------



## مهاجر (2 يونيو 2006)

السللام عليكم
أخي الحبيب مهندس فلذات إن أردت رأيي فضعه بقسم الهندسة الكيميائية او الميكانيكية وسوف أثبته لك بإذن الله وإن أرتأيت أن تضعه في الملتقى العام فلك ذلك وايضاً سوف يثبت
ونعم كما قلت سيكون في المنتدى الهندسي وقسم خاص مستقل .... لاتراع
توكل على الله ونحن معك


----------



## محمد حمزه (2 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لك أخي الفاضل على ردك السريع .... وسوف أضع ذلك الموضوع في الملتقى العام ...

شكرا لك مرة أخرى .....


----------



## مهاجر (2 يونيو 2006)

أهلاً بك أخي العزيز وتحت أمرك


----------



## محمد حمزه (4 يونيو 2006)

أين أنت يا هاني شرف الدين ( لقد تم عمل موضوع هندسة الفلزات والناجم والبترول في الملتقى العام) وقام الأخ مهاجر مشكورا بتثبيته 

في إنتظار مشاركتك


----------



## مهاجر (4 يونيو 2006)

استمر اخي مهندس فلزات 
وان شاء الله سترى نتيجة لجهدك


----------



## الشخيبي (4 يونيو 2006)

*أخي العزيز مهندس فلزات.....

في الحقيقة هناك العديد من التخصصات تشبه بعضها في الاسم وقد تشترك في بضع مضامينها مثل:
هندسة البترول
هندسة الفلزات
هندسة المواد
هندسة الميتالورجيا (تختص باستخلاص المعادن من خاماتها)
وغيرها من الهندسات..

ولكن النقطة أن عدد مهندسي هذه التخصصات قليل جدا... ومع أني واحد منهم..إلا أنني بالفعل لا أجد حاجة حاليا لتخصيص قسم بأي منها..وذلك ببساطة لقلة عدد الأعضاء في هذه الأقسام...

تخيل معي أن هناك قسما خاصا بهندسة الفلزات.. كم تتوقع أن يكون حجم المشاركات؟؟

أقترح عليك أخي كخطوة أولية.. أن تبادر بدعوة زملائك للتسجيل والمشاركة الفعالة في هذا المنتدى وبمواضيع تقنية متخصصة بقسمك.. ومن ثم قد ينظر لطلبك مرة أخرى على محمل التنفيذ....

وجزاك الله خيرا...*


----------



## محمد حمزه (4 يونيو 2006)

*الحمد لله (( أنا متفائل)) ؟؟؟!!!!*

أخي الفاضل steel_10977 لاشك أن مجهوداتي لإنشاء القسم قد بدأت في طرح ثمارها ... والدليل هو إنضمامك لنا الآن هنا .... :77: 

نتشرف بأن تكون أحد هؤلاء الزملاء الذين سيشاركون معنا بمواضيع جادة و تقنية متخصصة في هذا المجال .... 

ملحوظة: هندسة المواد و هندسة الفلزات والهندسة الميتالورجية كلها بمعنى واحد ، فأنا metallurgical engineer (مهندس فلزات) ودرست علم المواد.

وأتفق معك قد يكون عدد المشاركين في الملتقى من هذا المجال قليلون ولذلك قمت بضم هندسة البترول والمناجم والفلزات معا وهذا ليس إبتكارا مني ولكن في كليات الهندسة تكون هذه الأقسام الثلاثة مرتبطة ببعضها البعض تحت إسم هندسة التعدين

أرجو إستمرارك معنا بالمشاركات الفعالة والمساندة القوية وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهاجر (19 يونيو 2006)

*مبرووووووووووك*

[BLINK]مبروك 

بقي ان اقو لكم اني انا من اختار لا غير مؤيد في الإستفتاء .... 

للتحفيز​[/BLINK]


----------



## محمد حمزه (19 يونيو 2006)

مفاجآتك كثرت يا أبو محمد (مهاجر) .... نعم الصديق ونعم الأخ أنت ...
والله يبارك فيك .... فلولا الله ثم تحفيزك الدائم ومتابعتك المستمرة لمجهوداتنا لما إستمريت في الفكرة ...
كثر الله من أمثالك وجعلك دائما معينا في الخير ... أخوكم الأصغر (مهندس فلزات)


----------



## مهاجر (19 يونيو 2006)

*أنتم أصحاب الفضل*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي مهندس فلزاااااااااات.... 

وفقكم الله وأعانكم في إحياء هذا القسم المهم

أخوكم 
أبو محمد​


----------



## mtztaj (22 أغسطس 2006)

هدا ما اتكلم عنه نعم نعم نعم نعم


----------



## فارس تآكل (26 أغسطس 2006)

انا فارس من مصر اتمنى لو كان فى قسم خاص بالفلزات وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمد حمزه (27 أغسطس 2006)

كويس يا فارس التآكل إنه قدرنا بعد جهد كبير أن ننِشأ هذا القسم بفروعه الثلاثة مجتمعة


----------



## لجين السمرى (6 سبتمبر 2006)

ليه الفصل بين الاقسام الثلاثة ؛ هى بتكمل بعض


----------



## فارس تآكل (6 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا رشحت الفكرة دى لاسباب كتيرة احب اكلمك عن نفسى انا فى اخر سنة فى قسم فلزات انا اول لما دخلت الكلية مكنتش اعرف اية هو قسم الفلزات انا كنت عارف بس قسم بترول ومكدبش عليك انا لما حد بيقولولى انتا قسم اية لحد النهاردة بقولوا انا قسم بترول لان محدش يعرف يعنى اية فلزات ناس كتير جداااا فكرين ان كلمة فلزات معناها حاجة تبع الفيزياء لذلك...............
كان اقتراحى انة يتعمل قسم خاص للفلزات اولا لانة يستحق انة يكون اشهرهم واكيد انتا عارف كدة كويس 
ثانيا عشان يكون لة مساحة لوحدة وعنوان لوحدة بمعنى اخر دعاية لية عشان اى حد يدخل على هذا الموقع يعرف اية هو قسم فلزات وشكرااااا


----------



## لجين السمرى (6 سبتمبر 2006)

انت عارف يا اخ فارس ان دى مشكلة الكلية نفسها ؛ المفروض ان فى اعدادى نعرف كل حاجة عن الاقسام ؛ ويكون دخولنا حسب ارادتنا مش بالمجموع ؛ على فكرة القسم بدأ يتعرف واحنا لازم نعرفه للناس ومنقلش اننا بترول ؛ انا زميلة متخرجة السنة دى من فلزات القاهرة


----------



## فارس تآكل (6 سبتمبر 2006)

اوك لجين دة كان مجرد تفكيرى انا وعموما انتى اكبر منى بسنة فى الكلية وعلى فكرة انا هندسة القاهرة برضوا ودة سبب اكبر يخلينى اتمسك بانة يتعمل قسم خاض للفزات لسبب:
انا لو داخل اقرا او ابحث عن شيى معين انا لمجرد انى ادور فى قسم اكتر من نصفة معلومات عن البترول ..... انا لو داخل عشان اقرا عشر ورقات انا بعد ما ادور انا هقرا 4 او 5 
فالفكرة فى انشاء القسم الخاص دة هتبقى خدمة كبيرة وهيساعد مهندسين كتير حتى لومش مهندسين فلزات لانة بيتكلم عن المعادن واكيد انى اى مهندس فى اى قسم لازم يعرف المعلومات دى 
اما البيتول والمناجم فمعلوماتة تنحصر داخل قسم بترول ومناجم فقط واكيد انتى عارفة كدة كويس عشان كدة انتى دخلتى فلزات وعلى فكرة احنا ممكن نكون نعرف بعض وانا شاكك انك انتى (م)يعنى انتى اول الدفعة لو انتى مبروك


----------



## لجين السمرى (6 سبتمبر 2006)

انا مش م ؛ اسمى سلمى وعلى فكره م بقت معيدة من حسن حظكم ؛ انا اعرف ناس كتير فى دفعتك ؛ عموما اى حد يحتاج اى مساعدة مش هتاخر فى حدود امكانياتى


----------



## فارس تآكل (6 سبتمبر 2006)

كنت عاوز اعرف منك ازاى اختار المشروع فهل .........
اختار الدكتور قبل الموضوع ولا الموضوع وخلاص عشان هو دة اللى هيشغلنى ان شاء الله 
بس زى ما انتى عارفة فى عندنا اساتذة محدش ياخد معاهم مشاريع حتى لو هيخرج يلاقى شغل 
عموما لو عاوزة تفيدينى دة ايميلى 
هوت وياهوةة وعلى فكرة انا فرحت جداااااا انى ميادة بقت معيدة حتى على الاقل ترحمنا من " الرجاء عدم التحدث بهذا الأسلوب على الآخرين ... وشكرا ... الإدارة " شوية وشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراااا

يمكنكم التواصل عبر الملتقى


----------



## فارس تآكل (6 سبتمبر 2006)

حسب قوانين الملتقى ممنوع وضع البريد الالكترونى


----------



## لجين السمرى (6 سبتمبر 2006)

اعتقد ان فيه حاجه غلط فى الايميل يا اخ فارس


----------



## المهندس احمد نعمة (9 سبتمبر 2006)

انا اؤيد هذا القتراح الجميل
انا مهندس بترول ومستعد للمساعدة
وعاشق لهذا الاختصاص النادر والجميل 
تحية خاصة وحارة لكل مهنسي البترول وارجو التوصل معهم.


----------



## محمد حمزه (10 سبتمبر 2006)

الأخ " فارس تآكل " 
مع تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق ..... أرجو عدم التحدث عن المعيدين بهذا الأسلوب الغير حضاري مهما كان السبب ...... وشكرا
أخوكم: محمد حمزه ... خريج هندسة فلزات القاهرة 2004


----------



## فارس تآكل (10 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ محمد حمزة (المشرف العام)
اذا كنت فاكر انى انا غلطت فأنا بقدم اسفى ودة اولا
ثانيا انا مقولتش اكتر من اننا نترحم وكلمة الرحمة معتقدش انى فيها اى شيى من الغلط وزى ما انتا بتقول انك كنت فى فلزات القاهرة واكيد كنت زينا وياما شوفت وياما عنيت وزعلت وغضبت من القسم كلة وعموما ..................لك منى كل حب وتقدير واحترام والاختلاف فى الرأى اوك يا اخ محمد
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## محمد حمزه (10 سبتمبر 2006)

حصل خير يا فارس ...... و نورت الملتقى يا باشمهندس


----------



## refiningboy (2 أكتوبر 2006)

نتكلم بصراحة شوية ...
طبعاً أنا سعيد بالفكرة والحماس الشديد ليها ...
لكن القسم ده لا يزال كسلاااااااااااان شوية .... ومحدش يزعل 
وعشان تقتنعوا بصوا على الأقسام الثانية فى المنتدى.. هتلاقوها أكثر نشاطاً..
عشان كده مينفعش نعمل منتدى منفصل حتى هذه اللحظة...
ودى مجرد وجهة نظر....
شكراً


----------



## محمد حمزه (6 أكتوبر 2006)

هذا الموضوع كان بداية التفكير في إنشاء هذا المنتدى الخاص بهندسة الفلزات والبترول والمناجم
والحمد لله إننا وجدنا لأنفسنا مكانا هنا في الملتقى


----------



## xiaojiu2n (29 فبراير 2012)

First,gucci shoes for cheap, you should carefully pick the retailer website and make sure that it is reliable Founded by the iconic Coco Chanel,http://www.elegantguccistore.com, the high end designer brand is now headed up by Creative Director Karl Lagerfeld who previously designed for Fendi Guccio Gucci died in 1953 leaving the business in the hands of his capable family who made sure the business grew leaps and bounds Related Articles - sac chanel 2Related articles： gucci gucci wallets


----------



## mxemmtxmop (5 مارس 2012)

The state oil company NNPC and fuel regulators have come under fire for lacking transparency and mismanagement, including in a report compiled by international accounting firm KPMG. Alison-Madueke pledged to review such reports, though some analysts question the ministry's good faith in doing so.Africa's most populous nation holds the world's seventh largest gas reserves but its infrastructure provides enough power to run only one medium-sized European city, meaning most of the country's 160 million people live without electricity.Several people were killed in clashes with police last week and 600 were treated for wounds,louboutin, according to the Red Cross."We are saying no and we will continue to fight till the federal government listens to us ... we will assemble tomorrow to continue the struggle," he said, adding that it would not stop until the government reverted to a 65 naira a litre price."In the past eight days through strikes, mass rallies, shutdown, debates and street protests, Nigerians demonstrated clearly that they cannot be taken for granted and that sovereignty belongs to them," Abdulwaheed Omar, president of the Nigeria Labour Congress (NLC),burberry, told a news conference.But some other analysts regarded her as untouchable."There does seem to be an element of resignation about it, but it still leaves a kind of vacuum. The government will have to deliver ... (something) quickly.""Labour and its allies formally announce the suspension of strikes, mass rallies and protests across the country."Jonathan gave approval on Sunday for an investigation into corruption in the oil sector. Alison-Madueke said she had written to the Economic and Financial Crimes Commission inviting the regulator to examine the subsidy procedure."The cost of administering the subsidy is higher than the subsidy and that is still there, so is the abuse and corruption that goes with the subsidy. And no one will invest in refineries to solve the long term issue while the pump price is fixed."It remains unclear whether the government will be able to keep the lid on the public anger unleashed by the protests, rooted in years of frustration at corruption and incompetence.Analysts noted the protests were not nationwide and only affected some parts of the country, as most Nigerians outside the main urban centres had never had fuel at the official subsidised price anyway.Jonathan said fixing the litre price at 97 naira ($0.60) was a short-term response to ease hardships."The KPMG report has been on your desk for over a year. So why now?" Kayode Akindele, a director of the Lagos investment firm 46 Parallels, asked of the oil minister. "The president might have to sacrifice somebody, and it might have to be the petroleum minister. Nobody has said anything in support of her."Analysts suggest that something may have to be a clean-up of the oil ministry, whose minister Diezani Alison-Madueke said overnight she had asked the corruption watchdog to investigate alleged graft in the subsidy process."Everybody has lost," said Bismarck Rewane of Lagos-based consultancy Financial Derivatives.The unions have lost credibility because they are strongly suspected to have been paid off in talks, he said.Kano NLC leader Yunusa Danguguwa said he would ignore the agreement by the union bosses to end the strike."The government will continue to pursue full deregulation of the downstream petroleum sector. However, given the hardships being suffered by Nigerians, and after due consideration and consultations ... the government has approved the reduction of the pump price of petrol," Jonathan had said in a national broadcast earlier in the day.Jonathan reinstated part of a subsidy on petrol,burberry, the scrapping of which was one of his key policies,ray ban, and the u-turn may damage the credibility of a government already accused of being indecisive.Investigation into graft When a price cap of 65 naira ended on Jan. 1, pump prices more than doubled to 150 naira. The new cap of 97 naira still represents a 50 percent price increase since Jan. 1.However, the main umbrella union in Nigeria's second biggest city of Kano,burberry soldes, in the north, said protests and strikes would continue there. Sporadic violence has been worst in Kano,Lunettes De Soleil Ray Ban, where anti-government sentiment is currently riding highest.The southeast,Lunettes De Soleil, where Nigeria's oil lies, was quiet. Rewane also said the credibility of both the government and the unions is damaged: the government because it had lost a chance to tackle a perception of it as "inefficient,lunettes rayban, corrupt and wasteful" by failing to scrap the subsidy, and had shown it could be made to back away from key reforms.The compromise still slashes the cost of the benefit to the government and leaves the way open to talks on phasing it out again later,burberry soldes, but doing so may be much harder if Nigerians know they can reverse the unpopular policy by taking to the streets.Alison-Madueke said she would meet legislators in the next week to seek progress towards passing a wide-ranging Petroleum Industry Bill (PIB) that has been stuck in parliament for years, costing Nigeria billions of dollars in lost investment.Economists said the subsidy is wasteful and corrupt. Protesters have countered that the government should work harder to tackle graft and waste before rescinding public benefits."He is ... not listening to the voice of the Nigerian people. We're not stupid and he shouldn't treat us as if we(are)," said IT consultant Mavila Sadiq."Ordinary people went out on the streets, they sacrificed and only got a portion of what they wanted," said Antony Goldman, head of PM consulting.The strikes paralysed Africa's second-largest economy last week and the oil workers union had threatened to shut down its 2 million barrel a day production.REUTERS - Nigerian trade unions called off strikes and protests on Monday,louboutin pas cher, ending a major confrontation over fuel prices after President Goodluck Jonathan said he would cut them by one third. NIGERIA Is Goodluck Jonathan's luck running out? NIGERIA Nigerian labour leaders enter strike talks with president NIGERIA Strikes in Nigeria to continue despite 'fruitful' oil talks Date created : 16/01/2012 Print Comment Send this pageThe protest had added to the administration's headaches at a time when it was already under fire for failing to take adequate steps to quell an increasingly violent Islamist insurgency in the north by militant group Boko Haram.Residents of Nigeria's biggest city, Lagos, reported soldiers in the streets in an apparent security move.Analysts said the unions reckoned that Jonathan, having a made a large concession, was unlikely to back down further.Three people were killed and many wounded in clashes there last week.Public angerBut the deal did avert a threat by oil workers to shut down production in Africa's biggest oil producer,Lunettes de Soleil Prada, a threat that had supported world oil prices.A few hundred protesters chanting "solidarity for ever" tried to continue protesting in Ketu, on the outskirts of Lagos, in the morning, but armed riot police and soldiers blocked them.相关的主题文章： The Chinese did not pursue us in 1959 an official and news reports said. In-depth Karzai scraps guns-for-hire


----------

